# Tradjedy at WHITE'S MILL IN ATHENS



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

6 KAYAKERS went over the falls today 5 of them got out either on their own or with help 1 still missing


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I saw that on facebook, so sad!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

There is so much debris right under the falls. With the high water it works just like a low head dam.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a tragedy, for sure. But for the love of all things holy, how DUMB could people be? The river was high, muddy, pumping at over 2000cfs on Saturday. If they put in at the West State ball fields, which they almost had to have done, you can't miss the giant sign warning you that the falls are ahead. The articles I saw said several of the kayakers in the group were kids. Who in the ____ puts kids in that situation!? It's a horrible tragedy that took place because of pure stupidity.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

12 Kayakers in total; 6 Went over, 6 got to shore before the falls. 1 still missing. Sad year for Kayakers.










https://www.athensnews.com/news/loc...cle_4582540e-6456-11e7-85bf-6b603e28bafc.html


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

His body was found this morning.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just plain sickening!!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

TheCream said:


> It's a tragedy, for sure. But for the love of all things holy, how DUMB could people be? The river was high, muddy, pumping at over 2000cfs on Saturday. If they put in at the West State ball fields, which they almost had to have done, you can't miss the giant sign warning you that the falls are ahead. The articles I saw said several of the kayakers in the group were kids. Who in the ____ puts kids in that situation!? It's a horrible tragedy that took place because of pure stupidity.


With the water that high you would had to be expecting the sign and be on that side of the river. The pull out for boats is just past it. With a group that large they probably did not have time to get out of the river. I heard that the youngest kid was 5 years old. Maybe they should consider moving the sign more up river. Possibly even adding another sign point to which side of the river the pull out is on.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

I dont want to be a bad person but, if that pic I saw where the people were standing in the rescue boat is where they went over, that massive looking wall of raging muddy water? Who would even think that was safe. That scares the crap out of me just looking at it.... But yes, tragedy. not to mention the rescue divers risking their own life to pull these people out


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> With the water that high you would had to be expecting the sign and be on that side of the river. The pull out for boats is just past it. With a group that large they probably did not have time to get out of the river. I heard that the youngest kid was 5 years old. Maybe they should consider moving the sign more up river. Possibly even adding another sign point to which side of the river the pull out is on.


You see, to me, that's where this situation should have never taken place. There was a 5 year old child in a kayak. The river was high, muddy, and flowing at a CFS rate about 4-5 times the normal flow. Taking a young child kayaking in a flooded river...as a parent, I can't imagine what they were thinking. I just can't. I have been on the water in my kayak above the falls, and the signage is obvious. A group of 12 kayakers...how did NOBODY see this? Those signs are visible from the moment you get on the water at that spot.










An article I just read stated that they found the put-in location on the DNR watercraft page, which clearly states on the very next line that there's an old dam ahead and to portage river left.










This article on the incident highlights the victim's heroic efforts, and that is a very uplifting story to come out of this awful event. I just can't stop thinking "why on earth were they in that situation to begin with?"

https://www.athensnews.com/news/loc...cle_099266ce-6720-11e7-8f69-9f02c459de27.html


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Very hard to read this all.. Almost speechless. They put in directly above a waterfall, under flood conditions, went past waterfall signs, WITH KIDS?? Whoever made the call to put boats in, is responsible. I have boated nearly the entire Hocking, many times during high water and the only place I would never be during high water is anywhere near the mill.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

TheCream said:


> You see, to me, that's where this situation should have never taken place. There was a 5 year old child in a kayak. The river was high, muddy, and flowing at a CFS rate about 4-5 times the normal flow. Taking a young child kayaking in a flooded river...as a parent, I can't imagine what they were thinking. I just can't. I have been on the water in my kayak above the falls, and the signage is obvious. A group of 12 kayakers...how did NOBODY see this? Those signs are visible from the moment you get on the water at that spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was not aware that there was signage like that above the falls. Even in high water 300 yards with an arrow pointing where to exit should have been plenty of time to get out of the river. I am also shocked that nobody in that group saw the warning signs posted. With most of these accidents that happen with low head dams and small water craft it comes down to inexperience.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes they put in where there suppose to take out but I was down there fishing a week or so ago and seen 2 young boys walking around up on the dam next thing I knew here they come over the falls in a rubber raft no life jackets on that I seen they laid down it when they came over


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

These 2 boys came over the falls in a raft when I was.down. there fishing a few.weeks.back


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

did they manage to stay in the raft? Not wearing a lifejacket and going over a small waterall.. not bright.


----------

